# fog light question???



## gio99kid (Jun 14, 2009)

i want to add fog lights on my 2001 vw jetta 2.0L GLS.
but what I'm looking for is the bottom left and right grills with fog lights in them?
I've seen them on mkV, but not for my mkIV. Does any one know of a kit or where to get grills like that?


----------



## whatnxt (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: fog light question??? (gio99kid)*

There is a set of Hella Micro DEs that include the lights, wiring and grills for the VWs. Try BoraParts, TDI Parts, OEMPlus or do a search. There are other "brands" out there, but the Hellas will do you well. 
FYI, they are upgradable to HIDs with a little work.


----------



## gio99kid (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: fog light question??? (gio99kid)*

any other ideas? ideally i'm lokking for the bottom left and right grills with fog lights in them.  http://cgi.ebay.com/VW-MK4-Bor...2dd40


_Modified by gio99kid at 10:38 AM 12-24-2009_


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: fog light question??? (gio99kid)*

I'll be getting these. http://www.dubstopimports.com/...50808
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gio99kid (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: fog light question??? (77kafer)*

ohh perfect and for $80 not bad. what about this switch
 http://www.dubstopimports.com/...10000
do you know if it is just plug and play? is there a place to wire in new lights?


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: fog light question??? (gio99kid)*

That is the switch that I got from them 2 years ago at H2o. That is the one you need.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: fog light question??? (gio99kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gio99kid* »_
do you know if it is just plug and play? is there a place to wire in new lights?

sent you an im


----------



## gio99kid (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: fog light question??? (77kafer)*

how do you connect the new lights, is it pretty easy? i know how to take out my stock switch and can probably figure out how to run the new wires. but how do you put the wires in the new switch? is there a spot for them?


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: fog light question??? (gio99kid)*

The part (harness) that plugs into the switch already has the wire in place it is the other end (connector) at the back of the headlight that gets the wire from the fogs.


----------



## gio99kid (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: fog light question??? (77kafer)*

ohh ok, sorry about all the questions, but why do i need a new relay, why doesn't the one that's already in the car work?


----------



## gio99kid (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: fog light question??? (gio99kid)*

my instant message thing is acting wierd


----------



## Clod (Sep 25, 2004)

*FV-QR*

For the money I think these are probably the best you will find
http://www.dubstopimports.com/...=2587


----------



## gio99kid (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Clod)*

yeah those are the ones i'm going with the ebay ones look cheap.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: fog light question??? (gio99kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gio99kid* »_ohh ok, sorry about all the questions, but why do i need a new relay, why doesn't the one that's already in the car work?

Did your car come with factory fogs? If not, you shouldn't have a fog light relay. The purpose of the stock relay is to turn the fogs off when the high beams are on. If you don't care about that you can do without the relay. Just wire the fog lights to pin 8 (NL) of the light switch. You can get a "repair wire" with the pins already crimped on it from the dealer.


----------



## gio99kid (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: fog light question??? (dennisgli)*

can i still do this with the non fog light switch?
and do you know of any where i can find a walk through someone else has already done because i don't know how to hook them up? especially where 8 (NL) is?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: fog light question??? (gio99kid)*

Sorry, yes you need a switch with the fog light position. Buy a 'euro switch - they're pretty cheap.
The pin location should be marked both on the switch and on the connector.
Golf/Jetta IV Light Switch


----------



## treczech (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: fog light question??? (gio99kid)*

Okay I understand it's a VW thing, but has anyone seen any for a 1997 Audi A4 1.8T from a later Audi A4?


----------

